# Kakato Jiu Jitsu?



## loui_ludwig (Jan 24, 2008)

I was looking at the California Kickboxing And Fitness website and one of the instructor is a brown belt in Kakato Jiu Jitsu. Anybody of heard of this type of jiu jitsu and what kind of fighting is it? More of stand up, ground, or tradtional jiu jitsu?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2008)

Doesn't ring a bell...your question is the #1 hit for it on Google, so I'd have to wonder.


----------



## Saitama Steve (Jan 30, 2008)

Doesn't sound like a traditional school of jujutsu. 

Kakato (&#36405; ) means heel.


----------

